# WES ECA help for diploma, btech and mtech education



## khera89 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I have done diploma in engineering(3 years) after HSC (or 10th standard), after that I have done my bachelors in technology (3 years, lateral entry after diploma) and then I have completed my maters in technology (2 years). 

I am going to apply for ECA through WES. I have a doubt whether I need to send diploma, bachelors' and masters' transcripts for assessment or just the bachelors' and masters' will do?

Would really appreciate quick advice on this.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES? 

They're the ones who are evaluating your qualifications so they would be the ones whom _I_ would contact, for accurate and concise information, and _not_ some anonymous message board on the Internet.


----------

